# Need help keeping the swirls away!!



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello all!

I recently (1 week ago) did a two step polish on my car. I have a 2016 seat Ibiza FR which is black. The results were great! Here's a video of the before and after. Vehicle was clayed and then used megs UC and ultra finishing polish. 




Here's the article if anyone interested in process
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394867

Anyway I've just washed it today, with a brand new plush wooly wash mitt from slims, a two bucket method with grit guard and pleanty of shampoo and water. 
I also used a seperate Mitt for the bottom half of the car.

It then rained for about ten minutes after I dried (using a blot method with a brand waffle microfibre towel) and now the suns out.

When I get close to the car there's plenty of swirls in the paint already. The paint wasn't even particularly dirty, it just had dust and bugs on it. The paint was protected with presta fast wax.

I didn't think my paint was that soft and it took some good work to get rid of the swirls.

Here's a video showing my problem:





Paint is spotted since is rained straight after the drying process. I have not touched the paint since drying it and didn't touch it at any point during the week.

How has this happened and how can I prevent this in the future???

Cheers


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I think my plan of action will be to use the remaining ultra finishing polish and some swirl x that I have laying around with a CG white pad and then apply some armour all sealant that I also found in the garage. Any advice on what's gone wrong is appreciated!


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

How dirty was it when you washed it ?
Did you do any kind of pre wash before touching the paint ?


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

Wax doesn't really offer any swirl protection after all your efforts with the 2 stage polish, as soon as you wipe a cloth over the car, the dust will act as an abrasive and start leaving marks. 
If you'd like better protection, you may want to invest in a ceramic coating, they make it both easier to rinse away the dust and and offer protection against leaving marks.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

keithjmason said:


> How dirty was it when you washed it ?
> Did you do any kind of pre wash before touching the paint ?


That's the thing the car just had a thin layer of dust and some bugs on the front. It has Been glorious all week. I used a massive super plush wash mitt, brand new. Didn't do a pre wash but I did give it a good rinse with the hose beforehand. Paint was soaking!


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

JamesRS5 said:


> Wax doesn't really offer any swirl protection after all your efforts with the 2 stage polish, as soon as you wipe a cloth over the car, the dust will act as an abrasive and start leaving marks.
> If you'd like better protection, you may want to invest in a ceramic coating, they make it both easier to rinse away the dust and and offer protection against leaving marks.


Any options that are relatively cheap? Money is an issue! Cheers


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm currently using bd clean kryptonite, it's a ceramic sealant and think it only cost about 12 quid, it's a bugger to use though but first impressions are pretty good 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

For anyone interested, here's the outcome of using an orange pad with swirl X after IPA wipedown. It has significantly helped there's still some swirl but it's hard to see unless you are in direct light within a foot of the paint. Any further tips may be considered for future attempts but after another six hour I'll give it a while hahah


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

first vids looks like wash marring , the 2nd not sure. Seat paint is not soft , did my son's Leon FR with Megs UC & 205 and waxed.My son washed his FR every week and rewaxed every 3 months & remained swirl free when it was sold at 3 years old 
mac


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I wonder if the second is related marring that's been improved from UC and 205. The vid in the comments show how I managed to fix it further with swirl x and an Orange pad. Not
Perfect but better.


----------

